
Police in Texas arrest Muslim teenager for DIY clock - irixusr
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34266389
======
pppp
If police really thought this was a bomb, why didn't they evacuate the school
and call the bomb squad? Their motives are suspect.

~~~
irixusr
And it's worrying that the police can't differentiate a device with no
explosives from one with wire going into a block of goo.

